# Insecure GSD 1yrold needs training in SE Michigan



## amclean3 (Aug 18, 2008)

Hi there,
I posted yesterday in the aggression forum about the issues I've been having with Tucker ever since we rescued him five months ago. I'm pretty sure what it all boils down to is that he is still very insecure as a result of his previous home being abusive.

I want to help Tucker in the best way possible. His main issues are on-leash aggression (although we have worked with a trainer on this and it has gotten much better) toy and food aggression towards other dogs only (this is very very bad), a timid and shy behavior towards people he does not know (he doesn't like to be petted by strangers) and he is completely afraid of kids (won't go near them, barks at them if they are anywhere close.

I live in Ann Arbor Michigan, but would be willing to travel up to 45 minutes to find a good trainer who could help with these issues. 

Thanks so much!!
Alex


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

This is a listing of Certified pet dog trainers in Michigan:
http://ccpdt.org/rstr/MI.html


----------

